# Deduct Uber commission from Income



## rutr1ka (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys
Is it possible to deduct the Uber 20% commission from the Uber income?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

You mean on taxes? Your 1099 will reflect what you are actually paid after Uber's cut and fees.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

rutr1ka said:


> Hey guys
> Is it possible to deduct the Uber 20% commission from the Uber income?


*if *your 1099 includes uber's 20% , SRF's , tolls etc.. you should deduct them as business expenses on schedule c if your a sole proprietor. I seem to remember that my 1099 last year did include those items in the total but I'll have to check because my memory is foggy.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes. Total income from your 1099 is reported as income (box 1 I think). You then deduct the commissions, SRF fees, phone rental fees (applicable only if you rent your phone from uber), and mileage on your Schedule C.

g


----------

